# CUSTOM Mini twinn 5 speed



## sfhschwinn (Dec 21, 2015)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=161923105496 




I would not say rare or vintage. pedals are wrong, seats recovered, only 1 brake which will NOT stop a tandem (experience talking with just a front brake on my mini twin when I started the conversion) and it CAN'T work because both chains are on same rear chain ring as shown in picture and you cant put a multi speed chain on the large rear chain ring because it will NOT fit, I tried, that's why the outer rear chain ring on my bike was switched from the original one to the smallest chain ring from a 68' varsity so a 5 speed chain and wheel are compatible.  

Guy says it was built by a Schwinn engineer, but definitely not done in factory as paint and decals look to new. I do like the craftsmanship though, looks professionally done. I don't think he will ever sell for this price as an original twin is about $1500 and it has been on here for a long time. If you want to make a 5 speed twin, this is how you do it. This is mine, I personally think mine is cooler than this one as it is all original paint and parts are all 1968 Schwinn except rear disc brake wheel and tires(chain guard was repainted at one point and I am having the guard restored) THIS BLUE STINGRAY IS MINE, HERE FOR COMPARISON PURPOSES ONLY!! I would value mine at $3000 -$3500 or so because of parts value and its the only 5 speed I know exists using all original Schwinn parts and will be upgraded again with atom drum in front and 20inch Schwinn truss rods


----------



## 56 Vette (Dec 22, 2015)

Very cool project! Love the Mini Twinn tandems also. Ran into a guy at Memory Lane swap fall 2014 that had what he said was one of a few factory built 5 speed mini's. He said his came out of the Schwinn factory museum a few years ago and was all original other than some accessories. I think he said 10 to 12 of them were built. Has the shifter like the full size tandems, and atom drum rear brake, not for sale by the way. Found a coppertone one in Detroit last year as a project the guy wanted $2500 for. Sorry no pics on that one, but he described it the same way as this one was set up, with same shifter and cable bosses on frame with original paint. I've got two single speeds and they are a blast to have and watch the smiles of people that get to ride it. Good luck and looking good on yours! Joe


----------

